
How to Make a Hit Viral Video - Concours
http://google-cpg.blogspot.com/2010/06/how-to-make-hit-viral-video.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OfficialGoogleCpgBlog+%28Official+Google+CPG+Blog%29
======
iamdave
As articulate as I can put it: No.

I've said it once, Spike Jones has echoed my statements, and I'll say it
again: Just because you call it viral does not make it so.

